# Hmmmmm........



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

For the record: “The overwhelming number of deaths, over 75%, occurred in people who had at least four comorbidities, so these are people who were unwell to begin with.” —CDC Director Rochelle Walensky (_“There have been 836,000 covid deaths in America. 75% of 836K is 627,000. This means they shut down the country, stole two years of education from children, sent thousands of businesses under, and caused mass hysteria when only 209,000 deaths weren’t people already deathly sick.” —Greg Price_) 

RUFKM???


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Well...I deleted my post- didn't want to break the rules here. My short- unpolitical answer is I am not happy with the situation or how it's being handled.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

To err is human, to really screw it up takes government.


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

tony pasley said:


> To err is human, to really screw it up takes government.


If that ain’t engraved in stone, it should be !


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My wife and I are not playing along. Those who would shame us for that can suck sand. 
The people who are in charge of saving us from the dread disease are incompetent liars. 
Fauci needs to refund the last 2 + years of his income to those whom he has failed. The U.S. taxpayers. If there were any justice he would be indicted, tried, and punished in ways I won't say.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

A sound rebuttal I say.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I like the one who quorw chunky slimmer pro filbuster rank from when the Republicans were in power


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> My wife and I are not playing along. Those who would shame us for that can suck sand.
> The people who are in charge of saving us from the dread disease are incompetent liars.
> Fauci needs to refund the last 2 + years of his income to those whom he has failed. The U.S. taxpayers. If there were any justice he would be indicted, tried, and punished in ways I won't say.


I'll say it. Cool him off a cell at ADX Florence.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

Hmmm…indeed.








They are all in on it, and they hate America.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

tony pasley said:


> I like the one who quorw chunky slimmer pro filbuster rank from when the Republicans were in power


What?🤔


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

A republican Senator quote a speech gave by shummer better known as chuncky slimmer while defending the filabuster


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I have severe diabetes and severe hypertension and I am obese: so if anyone is a prime candidate for COVID , it would be me. And so far, I don’t have anything that even resembles it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

While the POOP PANTS PRES hollars about the pandemic of the unvaxed, it turns out that doctors are finding that those who are vaxed are much more likely to suffer more from omicron. I can post links if needed.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Goldwing said:


> While the POOP PANTS PRES hollars about the pandemic of the unvaxed, it turns out that doctors are finding that those who are vaxed are much more likely to suffer more from omicron. I can post links if needed.


I'm not convinced Poopy knows his TP from his script. All he knows is "read the script". I would like to know who is running him. I have a good idea, but that has shifted several times over the past couple of years. Someone is for sure.


----------

